# Sign question



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I have to make a two sided outdoor adress sign with a carved hunting and/or fishing theme that will be hung from an arm. I plan on using Corafoam (I got a lot of it) to make two signs with a backer board in between the layers. What's the best way to attach the Corafoam to the backer to withstand the elements? I'm going to try and paint it with acrylics (if I can find the paint by numbers) and then a couple coats of spar over the whole thing.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Epoxy or Gorilla glue should work fine. Here's a good article from Coastal Enterprises on mounting HDU signs: https://precisionboard.com/signage/tips-mounting-precision-board-hdu-signs/


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanx Prof Ollie


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Be sparing w/ that glue. Too much and you has problems.
Use a light mist spray bottle of water also. You can't brush it on.

Hey J... have you ventured into Gold Leaf yet?

A book may seem expensive but goes a long way.
I bet one of those eagles would look quite $harp w/ it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Have never tried it. Watched a you tube on it a long time ago. Polish people are pretty adement about their eagles. White, red, or natural material (like wood) are by far the most preferred. But you're right, I bet it would look sharp - even with just highlights.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I have an upcoming project and will use gold leaf, just bought a 24k booklet. It's been years since I've used any gold leaf but I'm looking forward to using it again. Give it a shot on those eagles!

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I am sure it will look great.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounds like a good choice of materials John. How big will the sign be?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Sounds like a good choice of materials John. How big will the sign be?


Probably around 20-24 x 16-20. Depends what all will go in it. Will be hung from something like a mailbox or real estate post.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Probably around 20-24 x 16-20. Depends what all will go in it. Will be hung from something like a mailbox or real estate post.


You might check with the customer and make sure he doesn't have restrictions on how big the sign can be. I say that because they limit mailbox size and location here and also do not allow permanent signage in the right-of-way of the road.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> ... Polish people are pretty adement about their eagles. White, red, or natural material (like wood) are by far the most preferred


could always tell em its solid gold :wink:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

John; my experience with foam signage is that the tops of the images ie the portion pointed at the sky, deteriorates fairly rapidly from UV and weather. It needs some kind of protection on the upward facing edges...paint?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I plan on painting the whole thing. Corafoam isn't supposed to deteriorate. It was made for the oil and gas industry. Then it was disovered (kind of by accident) to work great for signs. They're now promoting that aspect.


----------

